# anyone living in Vitoria?



## amja (Jun 6, 2010)

hi there,

my husband and two children moved to Vitoria northern Spain a year ago and i havent managed to meet anyone in my position, stay at home mother and would love to chat to other mothers or any english people living in or near Vitoria. My Spanish is improving but i find it really frustrating not to be able to have a good chat with other mothers and exchange the normal everyday gossip

would love to hear from anyone or any other mothers....

thanks 

amja


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amja said:


> hi there,
> 
> my husband and two children moved to Vitoria northern Spain a year ago and i havent managed to meet anyone in my position, stay at home mother and would love to chat to other mothers or any english people living in or near Vitoria. My Spanish is improving but i find it really frustrating not to be able to have a good chat with other mothers and exchange the normal everyday gossip
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome


we do have some posters here 'oop north' as it were, but I don't know how near/far from you they are



you can always come in here for a chat


----------



## Bagpiper (Sep 8, 2010)

amja said:


> hi there,
> 
> my husband and two children moved to Vitoria northern Spain a year ago and i havent managed to meet anyone in my position, stay at home mother and would love to chat to other mothers or any english people living in or near Vitoria. My Spanish is improving but i find it really frustrating not to be able to have a good chat with other mothers and exchange the normal everyday gossip
> 
> ...


Hello,

Don't know if you're still looking for somebody in Vitoria. I'm a Spanish mum, working mother of 2 kids, married to a Scotsman. I'm 36 & my kids are 9 months and 4 years.

Take care,


----------



## arifbasha (Aug 15, 2011)

*Hello every1 from Vitoria*

Hello guyz

Living in Vitoria from last 5 years, 

You can contact me

searching for some English speakers


----------

